# Is This A Compressus?



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Guys.

I've had this fish for 2.5 years now since he was a wee 2 inch nipper. He's now touching 7 inches. What i'm wondering is that is he a compressus or a rhom? I've included some pics, these were taken off my camera phone so may not be that useful.

What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

it looks like a nice looking rhom to me... i can't see any bars


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Compressus don't look like that. That's one nice killer rhom, looks very healthy. Great red eyes.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

VERY nice rhom


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like a rhom, no bars or blotches and a bit to thick for a compressus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> looks like a rhom, no bars or blotches and a bit to thick for a compressus


I don't know if it's because of the angle but in the third pic to the right it looks like there could be some bars.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

looks like a rhom based on the photos you submitted. 
nice fish!


----------



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for all replies folks


----------

